# Will it be Racial--or Christianity?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Most agree that war is coming to our country. If at all possible, be polite. Do you think it will be a racial war, concerning:nono: the way the country is going--or will it be a religious war, with so many different religions in our melting pot?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Who is this most? I don't believe any war is coming.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

If there were a war coming, like most wars it would be ideological. I don't see it happening. Most would prefer to live off of the crumbs from the masters table than to get dirty.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

My, My-arent you listening to the news? and see what is happening in our country? Why is ammo so scarce? Largest guns being purchased ever in this country--I dont think we can stick our heads in the sand forever, and so, oh its not gonna happen


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

For at least the past 40 years, Blacks (mostly criminal Blacks) have embraced Islam. There are several Black religions based on the Koran. 

Our government's free wheeling spending will cause the country to collapse. Billions on airport and border security. 600 million training 4 or 5 Syrian solders. Open borders allowing millions of invaders to grab up US currency by any means necessary, then ship it back home. Corporations shipping jobs abroad while those that need government aid grows daily.

The US has done well for most of the past 60 years. We were spared the mass destruction of WWII, that held down the other developed nations. Our generosity has out run our ability to afford it.

When an enemy can spend a few thousand dollars and destroy property worth billions and continue to spend pocket change and do millions in damage, eventually we run out economy into the ground.

As an example, Detroit is suffering due to the loss of thousands of jobs. 100,000 homes sit empty. In nearby Dearborn, the population is mostly Islamic. In other areas around Detroit, empty, abandoned school buildings are being bought up for pennies on the dollar and turned into Mosques. The largest city in Michigan is quietly being transformed.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I think you have more to worry about from the Chinese than Muslims. From what I read online Chinese investors are buying up large swaths of real estate in Detroit. I don't think there will be one war with visible participants on each side. If the US crumbles it will be from many tiny nibbles from many sources rather than one big bite from one single issue.

I doubt Islam will take over on this continent. There is a large wave of immigration and influence coming from China and a very small percentage of Chinese are Muslims.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

What war ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ceresone said:


> My, My-arent you listening to the news? and see what is happening in our country? Why is ammo so scarce? Largest guns being purchased ever in this country--I dont think we can stick our heads in the sand forever, and so, oh its not gonna happen


The rush to buy guns is fueled by the push to outlaw them.
It really has nothing to do with preparing for "war".


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

ceresone said:


> Most agree that war is coming to our country.* If at all possible, be polite.* Do you think it will be a racial war, concerning:nono: the way the country is going--or will it be a religious war, with so many different religions in our melting pot?


Heh...you're asking a lot, you know. 

In the end it will be a war against Christianity... it won't get advertised that way, though. It will be called a war against domestic terrorism, extremism, intolerance...etc.. All the words we've been taught so well to flip that switch in our heads that turns on our fear and aggression.

We won't even have to worry about the foreign intruders... our own neighbors and countrymen have been indoctrinated to wage the war against us.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Many will call it racial, some will call it religious. But in the end, it will come down to what it was before: Those who think they have the right to force others to do their will, and those who just want to be left the hell alone.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

IMHO if it comes it will be the makers versus the takers.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

The Maker's make everything in China resulting in less jobs and more takers.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Well if current events cause us to melt down and devolve into civil war, we deserve what we get. 

In many ways we enjoy the highest standard of living of any human beings to ever inhabit this planet. We are the healthiest, safest, best fed, longest lived, most comfortable, etc. 

If we can't rise above some differences that all things considered seem petty, then maybe we deserve to kill each other off and hopefully the survivors will get it right.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't think there's a war coming. I think most people are more rationale than the chest thumpers on the internet.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

If there were a war, to find out what it was about, we would have to wait until it is over when the winner would tell everyone what honorable reason they had to fight the "barbaric hoard".


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Rather like the song 'We didnt know when Wall Street fell, We was so poor we couldnt tell" Seriously, I think the druggies are the most feared around here. I live in a small county--but its been known for years you could get any drug you wanted here. 2 dealers not far from here that I know of--and that said, its rather like rats--you know if you see one...


----------



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The rush to buy guns is fueled by the push to outlaw them.
> 
> It really has nothing to do with preparing for "war".



That sounds like a cause for war in itself.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Where already at war, have been for sometime, Its the Elites against the Average.
Or The Haves vs the Have nots.
Its just not being fought in a conventional way.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

farmsteader6 said:


> That sounds like a cause for war in itself.


Not really.
It's just a good reason to make sure those laws aren't passed, and the ones wanting them don't get elected


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not really.
> It's just a good reason to make sure those laws aren't passed, and the ones wanting them don't get elected


We must not forget that the "shot heard round the world" was fired in reaction to an attempted gun grab by the authorities in charge of the colonies.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

In other news Swedish authorities seized a weapons cache found in a refugee camp. What's that tell you?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Darren said:


> In other news Swedish authorities seized *a weapons cache* found in a refugee camp. What's that tell you?


If they are like the police here, a "weapons cache" could be a couple of squirrel rifles and an old shotgun.

Got more details?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Darren said:


> In other news Swedish authorities seized a weapons cache found in a refugee camp. What's that tell you?


Not much. We need to know what they mean by "weapons" and how big a "cache" is.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Not much. We need to know what they mean by "weapons" and how big a "cache" is.


Not much is known about it. Currently it's a rumour going around on all the conspiracy websites and they're all saying the same thing word for word copied and pasted from some unknown source. The original unknown source has reported that 2 days ago police in Krokom in JÃ¤mtland were called to an immigrant asylum shelter there to confiscate weapons found in the janitor's supply cupboard. Nobody knows what kind of weapons or how many.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Tom !!!!! You OK ???


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

There will be no war. At least not civil war like I think you are talking about. Here's why.

Almost everyone on this forum has been taught since grade one how to keep everyone one separate from ourselves. We began checking a box stating what we were and how we classified ourselves. Then we were often told how many of these and how many of those by percentages. Then we grew up and had to check boxes for employment, census, medical visits and evening pertaining to government of course. We have gotten so used to it that it is ready to spot this one or that one with our eyes closed.

Have you or anyone else reading this wondered why we were made to do this? Why would a black child need more food than a white one? They don't so why make the distinction. I believe we were taught this to keep us divided. There will never be any group United that is large enough to do any damage. If you don't believe how well we have learned division then go to some of the threads and just read only ten in a row. Tell me how we can be united when all we are is dividers?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

oneraddad said:


> Tom !!!!! You OK ???


If it happens again, I'll check and see if his account has been hacked


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Neither of your options.

If it ever happens it will be because of some kind of societal collapse. And it will then be chaos and man vs. man (women) too and eventually tribe vs. tribe.

And I won't last long enough to see it to the end.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't want to fight anyone. If someone wants to fight me, the reason doesn't really matter. Either way, I'll do my best.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Grab your helmet, let's head to the bunker!


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

No, it will be something that we've never faced here. The collapse will happen and then those in government and others will likely have sufficient stores and work-arounds to the power issues, if it is an EMP then the necessary infrastructure will have been reinforced for its next evolution to support drones and droids. The autonomous programming has almost been completed or might possibly be completed so the only crew needed would be the re-arm teams and the refuel teams. Heck, there might already be automated workers in place for that too... 

May you live in interesting times, I think someone said that...


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

The coming war is a pipe dream for people whose lives are so miserable that a complete breakdown of society seems like an improvement. There won't be a war unless some global catastrophe happens that destroys all of the resources and pits us against each other.

If America ever completely falls apart it won't be because of any racial minorities or religious strife or any of the other things Fox news likes to scare people with it will be a massive solar flare or global pandemic or something like that.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> Tom !!!!! You OK ???



*** Doing Great!, Very Happy/Content, here with My Honey.:kissy:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Twp.Tom said:


> *** Doing Great!, Very Happy/Content, here with My Honey.:kissy:


Nice view! I only have 3 trees so I'm compensate with extra tall grass.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

All of the above, plus rich vs poor. We have been divided as a nation into multiple factions. I don't believe this is coincidence. I expect economic collapse, probably take 3 to 6 years to hit rock bottom when it starts. Gerald Celente's saying will apply, "when people have nothing left to lose they lose it." The current direction toward a police state is no mistake. I believe our government is worried about civil unrest in the face of a Greater Depression and "continuance of government" (meaning worried about themselves.) 

I just finished the book "The Fourth Turning" and it is suggested that the coming crisis (and it must come) can turn out positive in the end or turn out tyrannical in the end. Basically, the baby boomer leaders have to be stopped or they will lead us over the cliff. It also depends on if a good leader arises during the crisis or not and if the 1964 - 1983 birth date generation gets involved in making the hard decisions needed. If the past holds true the peak of the crisis will come around 2022 give or take 2 or 3 years, and can end up in war or civil war and/or revolution. The crisis should be near to ending by 2030 if the past is a guide. The book was fairly prophetic, it warned about debt and student debt. That was back in 96 when it was published. Student debt is over a trillion and the national debt is over 18 trillion. personal debt and corporate debt are also sky high.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Twp.Tom said:


> *** Doing Great!, Very Happy/Content, here with My Honey.:kissy:


And working/walking his butt off to create dialogue with refugees.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

If it is racial or religious it will be spurred by economics and fostered by those who believe they would benefit from the chaos. Either way, if your coming down my road attacking people, looting and burning house you won't have any trouble from me until you get in range.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

ceresone said:


> Most agree that war is coming to our country. If at all possible, be polite. Do you think it will be a racial war, concerning:nono: the way the country is going--or will it be a religious war, with so many different religions in our melting pot?


IMHO: This is who I / we are at war against.
Blue is my opinion.....

Ephesians 6: 10-20

10 Finally, be strong in the Lord and in his mighty power. 
11 Put on the full armor of God, so that you can take your stand against the devil&#8217;s schemes. 
It is the devil, the evil one, who is warring against me and mankind.
12 For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms. 
This tells me, it is not 'religions, lifestyles, colors, races, sexs" that war against me / mankind.
It is NOT 'flesh and blood' (the human that is acting the fool) but the evil one that is pulling that humans strings like a marionette.
13 Therefore put on the full armor of God, so that when the day of evil comes, you may be able to stand your ground, and after you have done everything, to stand. 
These are instructions on how to 'stand my ground'.
14 Stand firm then, with the belt of truth buckled around your waist, with the breastplate of righteousness in place, 
15 and with your feet fitted with the readiness that comes from the gospel of peace. 
16 In addition to all this, take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming arrows of the evil one. 
17 Take the helmet of salvation and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God.
18 And pray in the Spirit on all occasions with all kinds of prayers and requests. With this in mind, be alert and always keep on praying for all the Lord&#8217;s people. 
19 Pray also for me, that whenever I speak, words may be given me so that I will fearlessly make known the mystery of the gospel, 
20 for which I am an ambassador in chains. Pray that I may declare it fearlessly, as I should.
The older I get the more I try to remember it's not the human (flesh and blood) but it is the evil one.
There is so much evil in the world..........it's everywhere...... all we can do is Love, forgive, and pray.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> There will be no war. At least not civil war like I think you are talking about. Here's why.
> 
> Almost everyone on this forum has been taught since grade one how to keep everyone one separate from ourselves. We began checking a box stating what we were and how we classified ourselves. Then we were often told how many of these and how many of those by percentages. Then we grew up and had to check boxes for employment, census, medical visits and evening pertaining to government of course. We have gotten so used to it that it is ready to spot this one or that one with our eyes closed.
> 
> Have you or anyone else reading this wondered why we were made to do this? Why would a black child need more food than a white one? They don't so why make the distinction. I believe we were taught this to keep us divided. There will never be any group United that is large enough to do any damage. If you don't believe how well we have learned division then go to some of the threads and just read only ten in a row. Tell me how we can be united when all we are is dividers?


I would offer an alternative opinion based on the standoff between the rancher and the BLM where individuals from different parts of the country drew a bead on BLM employees. That had to have sent shock waves through government agencies. At that point they knew the American public to some degree was still of a mind to assemble like on the town square of long ago and take up arms. 

If push comes to shove, "they" may have a chance to control cities as long as they can parcel out food. The countryside is too large to be pacified. That has implications for supply lines. 

The danger lies in marginalization. The media can unite to portray someone in a manner that bears no resemblance to reality. Waco is an example. The current effort to categorize those who do not believe in global warming is another.

If the public accepts that marginalization the oppressed will not receive help from outside. There were lessons learned from the BLM dust up. I'm sure some bureaucrats are trying to figure out how to prevent anything like that from occurring again. I suspect there may be more surprises.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

As a Born Again Christian, war is not my option. Killing my unsaved fellow countryman or woman does not equate to victory, but rather to defeat. 

With regard to race, it seems a race war is possible. I am hoping Carson can win as I think he could do wonders for this country in that respect. Carson was a fatherless have-not, but ended up being one of the most talented neurosurgeons of all times. Carson unites blacks and whites and rich and poor.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Is America at the top? Jeff Daniels sets us straight.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zZxBNRTkd4[/ame]


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

MichaelZ said:


> As a Born Again Christian, war is not my option. Killing my unsaved fellow countryman or woman does not equate to victory, but rather to defeat.
> 
> With regard to race, it seems a race war is possible. I am hoping Carson can win as I think he could do wonders for this country in that respect. Carson was a fatherless have-not, but ended up being one of the most talented neurosurgeons of all times. Carson unites blacks and whites and rich and poor.


I agree about Carson. The key is stopping federal excesses whether it's any of the non-Democrats. Carson would be great for this country simply because he would go a long way to dispel the racial unrest and distrust that Obama has fomented.

Obama has furthered the beliefs of raciest non-Blacks while instigating more outrage on the part of Blacks. O.B.A.M.A any way you look at him.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Speaking of Carson he recently was in the Nashville area. He made a comment that he wished every city in America could be like Franklin, Tn. This town is in the next county from Nashville 

If you look into Franklin, Tn you will see that it is 84.0% Caucasian. The next ethnic group is 7%

The median family income is $ 90,00.00

That doesn't bring people together


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

ceresone said:


> Most agree that war is coming to our country. If at all possible, be polite. Do you think it will be a racial war, concerning:nono: the way the country is going--or will it be a religious war, with so many different religions in our melting pot?


Just for clarification, when you say war coming to the country do you mean an internal war started from within (like a civil war for example), or do you mean war coming from an outside enemy, from another nation?

I personally don't believe there is any kind of war coming to America, neither from outside forces nor internal forces. With regard to internal racial or religious war I don't think that will happen because there is no reason for it to happen. 

Racially, America has citizens of all races from all over the world so which race is going to decide which other race(s) to make war on in America, and why? One race or two or three races or all races? There are far too many races to choose from without a racial war ending up effecting all races and resulting in nobody coming out the winner. And whoever the aggressors were that started a racial war in America would just look like stupid goofs in the end. Especially to the rest of the world. America would lose all credibility with the rest of the world if it had a racial war and it would bring about its own total doom on an international level.

Likewise with a religious war in America, who would choose which religion(s) to make war against and what exactly would be the point of it? Christianity notably already claims the highest number of followers in America's overall population so what would be the purpose of Christians going to war against a lesser number of people of other minority religions when Christianity is already the majority? What good will that do for the Christians, what would it prove? 

Everybody else who is non-Christian just wants to be left alone to worship as they please (or not) and really doesn't care enough about other people's religions to make war about it, and again, what would be the point of minority religions going to war against the majority or against each other of the minority religions? What good would it do and what would it prove? 

The only thing it would prove is that religions can cause people to do evil things and are stupid, senseless things to be making war over. It would be senseless and fruitless and again nobody would come out the winner and everybody would come out losing credibility and looking like a bunch of lame fools, tools and goofs. Everybody. 

People who want to go to war over senseless things like race and religion are just evil minded killers using those two things as an excuse to go to war. It's the war and destruction that counts for them and that is all, not the reasons they give as their excuse for war. Any reason will do for people like that. If they didn't have racial or religious issues to use as an excuse they would find some other thing to use as an excuse for war because the only thing that's important to them is war - for any made up reason.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> IMHO: This is who I / we are at war against.
> Blue is my opinion.....
> 
> Ephesians 6: 10-20
> ...



Fortunately or unfortunately there are many of us who don't believe in that book. And don't believe in an evil being.

I believe humans can be evil enough in themselves. And we keep proving that.

I do like your point Love and forgive.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Yup, Christians are the majority in the US, for now. Modern Christians tend to be a bit passive. Islam is the world's largest religion. Their numbers in the US are rising rapidly. The vast majority of Muslims in the US are law abiding citizens. From personal experience, I know some have several wives, not sure if that is widespread. Women's rights will melt away.
The birth rate for Christians and the white race in general is below the level of sustainability. Muslim families tend to be large. You don't have to be a math wiz to figure out what happens next. Gradually, local laws will change through elections. 

Islam is a religion of violence and intolerance. Slowly the Christian values that provided the road map to the success the US has enjoyed for most of its 200 plus years will be paved over by a people ready to assume their role as the rulers of the world that they haven't had since Christians wrenched it away from the Ottoman Empire. They feel it is their turn and extinction of Christians is high on their list.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...elects-muslim-majority-city-council/75237920/

City elects Muslim majority city council. A city one known for its Christian Polish population now over run with Arabic speaking Muslims.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Yup, Christians are the majority in the US, for now. Modern Christians tend to be a bit passive. Islam is the world's largest religion. Their numbers in the US are rising rapidly. The vast majority of Muslims in the US are law abiding citizens. From personal experience, I know some have several wives, not sure if that is widespread. Women's rights will melt away.
> The birth rate for Christians and the white race in general is below the level of sustainability. Muslim families tend to be large. You don't have to be a math wiz to figure out what happens next. Gradually, local laws will change through elections.
> 
> Islam is a religion of violence and intolerance. Slowly the Christian values that provided the road map to the success the US has enjoyed for most of its 200 plus years will be paved over by a people ready to assume their role as the rulers of the world that they haven't had since Christians wrenched it away from the Ottoman Empire. They feel it is their turn and extinction of Christians is high on their list.


Generalizations suck. Generalizing millions of people because of their religion is simply ridiculous. There are evil people in both religions, both religions use their tenets to justify evil things, and one religion is no better than the other.

I'm curious, are you lumping American muslims in with all muslims? Even the people that have lived here for decades with no violence whatsoever?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

susieneddy said:


> Speaking of Carson he recently was in the Nashville area. He made a comment that he wished every city in America could be like Franklin, Tn. This town is in the next county from Nashville
> 
> If you look into Franklin, Tn you will see that it is 84.0% Caucasian. The next ethnic group is 7%
> 
> ...


So, what do you mean? Have more minorities procreate there? Are you saying b/c there's all those white folks it cannot be united?
I don't understand why you don't think Franklin is a model place. Carson thinks it is, could it be b/c of harmony among all?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

haypoint said:


> Yup, Christians are the majority in the US, for now. Modern Christians tend to be a bit passive. Islam is the world's largest religion. Their numbers in the US are rising rapidly. The vast majority of Muslims in the US are law abiding citizens. From personal experience, I know some have several wives, not sure if that is widespread. Women's rights will melt away.
> The birth rate for Christians and the white race in general is below the level of sustainability. Muslim families tend to be large. You don't have to be a math wiz to figure out what happens next. Gradually, local laws will change through elections.
> 
> Islam is a religion of violence and intolerance. Slowly the Christian values that provided the road map to the success the US has enjoyed for most of its 200 plus years will be paved over by a people ready to assume their role as the rulers of the world that they haven't had since Christians wrenched it away from the Ottoman Empire. They feel it is their turn and extinction of Christians is high on their list.


Post of the day award.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, it is a post of the day.

White, Christian people worrying about not being the majority anymore .


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

We are a small county in the Ozarks--our county seat is about 8,000. the other 2 small towns are about 2,000. Yet, in our paper this week, there was a article on churches. The basement doors should be kept locked. various parishioners should be armed, outside doors locked as services start--with armed guards stationed inside the doors for late arrivals. Does this sound like a safe country? Yes, I think possibly war could start internally, but it would not stay that way long. And Yes, I PRAY that I am wrong


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Tricky Grama said:


> So, what do you mean? Have more minorities procreate there? Are you saying b/c there's all those white folks it cannot be united?
> I don't understand why you don't think Franklin is a model place. Carson thinks it is, could it be b/c of harmony among all?


 The attacks on Ben Carson have started in earnest. I knew they were coming when he started to improve in the polls. CNN did a story where they claimed, by interviewing 9 people, that they found little evidence that Carson had a temper 50 years ago, as he had claimed. 

I happens all of the time. The Left HATES those minorities who leave their plantation and they will not hesitate to send their tracking dogs, in the media, to return said wayward chattel back to their "proper place".


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Generalizations suck. Generalizing millions of people because of their religion is simply ridiculous. There are evil people in both religions, both religions use their tenets to justify evil things, and one religion is no better than the other.
> 
> I'm curious, are you lumping American muslims in with all muslims? Even the people that have lived here for decades with no violence whatsoever?


Responding to your curiosity, American Muslims abide the mandates of the Koran, same as all other Muslims. Are the American Muslims assimilating? No. The vast majority of the American Muslims (your term) favor Sura Law.

The US has the world's largest military. Internal terrorist attacks are more effective. When a couple pressure cookers can cause us to spend millions, they can cripple our economy.

Often when people try to compare Islam with Christianity, they excuse the past two hundred years of Muslim attacks, because of what the Christians did in the name of religion, the Crusades. 
But, you need to study history. The Crusades involved Christians beating back the Muslims that had moved north invading Europe. The uneducated think 9-11 was the first attack on US citizens. Actually, the first attacks involved turning US Citizens into slaves and stealing our ships or burning them. It was the Muslims that forced our new nation to assemble a Navy.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Responding to your curiosity, American Muslims abide the mandates of the Koran, same as all other Muslims. Are the American Muslims assimilating? No. The vast majority of the American Muslims (your term) favor Sura Law.
> 
> The US has the world's largest military. Internal terrorist attacks are more effective. When a couple pressure cookers can cause us to spend millions, they can cripple our economy.
> 
> ...


This has been detailed ad nauseam, christian crusades, inquisitions blah blah blah... Both religions have done horrible things in the name of their god blah blah blah. Etc.

What about the millions of American muslims that that lived here for decades *without becoming violent*?


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> So, what do you mean? Have more minorities procreate there? Are you saying b/c there's all those white folks it cannot be united?
> I don't understand why you don't think Franklin is a model place. Carson thinks it is, could it be b/c of harmony among all?


I posted what I did because another person posted that Carson "unites blacks and whites and rich and poor."

If that is the case then Carson shouldn't have said he wished every city in America should be like Franklin. Franklin only has the rich and whites. 

The median income in Franklin is twice what the Tn. median income is.
Like I said earlier the town of Franklin is 84% Caucasian. The state of Tn is 78.9% Caucasian and the US is 77.4% Caucasian.

Sounds like Carson is wanting a Caucasian town with folks making 90K+ living there.


Also Franklin is in Willamson County which is one of the richest counties in the US.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

susieneddy said:


> I posted what I did because another person posted that Carson "unites blacks and whites and rich and poor."
> 
> If that is the case then Carson shouldn't have said he wished every city in America should be like Franklin. Franklin only has the rich and whites.
> 
> ...


Have you thought Carson was wanting the median family income to be about 90k.? That cant happen but it's the thought that counts....


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

TripleD said:


> Have you thought Carson was wanting the median family income to be about 90k.? That cant happen but it's the thought that counts....


You say what you want people to hear when you are in their community. Doesn't matter if it is true or not


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

So, Carson wants people to be successful, like many people in Franklin Tn. are. He must be stopped!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

ceresone said:


> We are a small county in the Ozarks--our county seat is about 8,000. the other 2 small towns are about 2,000. *Yet, in our paper this week, there was a article on churches. The basement doors should be kept locked. various parishioners should be armed, outside doors locked as services start--with armed guards stationed inside the doors for late arrivals.* Does this sound like a safe country? Yes, I think possibly war could start internally, but it would not stay that way long. And Yes, I PRAY that I am wrong


Why? That article in your paper is just completely off the wall nuts. Makes me think my county is a bit more sane than I previously thought...... You aren't by any chance in Boone county? Course I am assuming you are in AR and not MO. 

So tell us how many churches in your county have been attacked? Are they burning your churches like they are black churches around Ferguson? My mind is fried.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

haypoint said:


> Responding to your curiosity, American Muslims abide the mandates of the Koran, same as all other Muslims. Are the American Muslims assimilating? No. The vast majority of the American Muslims (your term) favor Sura Law.
> 
> The US has the world's largest military. Internal terrorist attacks are more effective. When a couple pressure cookers can cause us to spend millions, they can cripple our economy.
> 
> ...


Um I think maybe you should crack open a history book. Start with the First Crusade in 1096. It had nothing to with Muslims in Europe.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> The attacks on Ben Carson have started in earnest. I knew they were coming when he started to improve in the polls. CNN did a story where they claimed, by interviewing 9 people, that they found little evidence that Carson had a temper 50 years ago, as he had claimed.
> 
> I happens all of the time. The Left HATES those minorities who leave their plantation and they will not hesitate to send their tracking dogs, in the media, to return said wayward chattel back to their "proper place".


I'm waiting to hear about the time little Ben pulled the pigtails of the red-haired girl in front of him...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> I'm waiting to hear about the time little Ben pulled the pigtails of the red-haired girl in front of him...


How about the lie about being accepted into West Point? Funny it hasn't been mentioned...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

susieneddy said:


> I posted what I did because another person posted that Carson "unites blacks and whites and rich and poor."
> 
> If that is the case then Carson shouldn't have said he wished every city in America should be like Franklin. Franklin only has the rich and whites.
> 
> ...


Ok, I see a little bit more.

But I still think he was speaking of how all got along...rich & poor. His 'side' of things is not for income redistribution. And yet everyone in that down is getting along...rich & poor. Perhaps it IS a fairly good model of a U.S. town. 

Many live in 99% black neighborhoods...not a good model. Others live in 99% white ones. Not a good model either. Prolly not too many towns that come right down to the total US percents. Franklin could be pretty close.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> How about the lie about being accepted into West Point? Funny it hasn't been mentioned...


He didn't say that, but lies are lies, I agree.
West Point spoke w/him about a scholarship.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> He didn't say that, but lies are lies, I agree.
> West Point spoke w/him about a scholarship.


West Point states they have no record of anything involving Ben Carson. So who is lying?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> West Point states they have no record of anything involving Ben Carson. So who is lying?


Who cares, Politicians are by Nature Liars. 

Show me a truly honest one and then I'll help you throw stones.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

||Downhome|| said:


> Who cares, Politicians are by Nature Liars.
> 
> Show me a truly honest one and then I'll help you throw stones.


I tend to agree with you. I found it odd that it hadn't been mentioned here so when he was brought up I added what I had read.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Um I think maybe you should crack open a history book. Start with the First Crusade in 1096. It had nothing to with Muslims in Europe.



Um, what history books are YOU reading?
Please explain this?

The First Crusade (1096â1099) was the first of a number of crusades that attempted to capture the Holy Lands, called by Pope Urban II in 1095. It started as a widespread pilgrimage in western christendom and ended as a military expedition by *Roman Catholic Europe to regain the Holy Lands taken in the Muslim conquests of the Levant* (632â661), ultimately resulting in the recapture of Jerusalem in 1099. It was launched on 27 November 1095 by Pope Urban II with the primary goal of responding to an appeal from Byzantine Emperor Alexios I Komnenos, who requested that western volunteers come to his aid and help to repel the invading Seljuq Turks from Anatolia. An additional goal soon became the principal objectiveâ*the Christian reconquest of the sacred city of Jerusalem and the Holy Land and the freeing of the Eastern Christians from Muslim rule.*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Crusade


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> West Point states they have no record of anything involving Ben Carson. So who is lying?


Politico, and you parroted them like a good little sheeple.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

JeffreyD said:


> Politico, and you parroted them like a good little sheeple.


Now come on you know he stretched the truth. Or how about his knifing someone-you believe that too?

And I know some here will blame liberals or democrats. But right now he is against Republicans, so they are flinging the mud. And I strongly suspect HRC is not overly concerned with facing Carson, so no need for dirty tricks from her yet.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

JeffreyD said:


> Politico, and you parroted them like a good little sheeple.


How about Fox News? You'd believe in Santa Claus if Fox said he was real, right?  Baaa

"A West Point spokesperson told POLITICO that that it was "certainly possible" that Carson spoke with the general, and the four-star may have even encouraged the teenager to apply, but the school has a rigorous entry process that would not have allowed Westmoreland to guarantee anyone entry. Furthermore, there are no "full scholarships" to the academy.

According to Westmoreland's schedule, he wasn't even in Detroit at the time."

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...is-claims-about-west-point-acceptance-untrue/


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

haypoint said:


> Responding to your curiosity, American Muslims abide the mandates of the Koran, same as all other Muslims. Are the American Muslims assimilating? No. The vast majority of the American Muslims (your term) favor Sura Law.
> 
> The US has the world's largest military. Internal terrorist attacks are more effective. When a couple pressure cookers can cause us to spend millions, they can cripple our economy.
> 
> ...



Another piece of history is written in a new book out now on the Barbary pirates during our first few years as a country.

http://www.briankilmeade.com/jefferson/


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I saw this book the other day. Gotta read it!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Patch, I dont know how to post a link--it was in the Howell County News--and the article was on the security measures a retired LEO was advising churches do--because in reality, even small towns are not the safe places they used to be


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> How about Fox News? You'd believe in Santa Claus if Fox said he was real, right?  Baaa
> 
> "A West Point spokesperson told POLITICO that that it was "certainly possible" that Carson spoke with the general, and the four-star may have even encouraged the teenager to apply, but the school has a rigorous entry process that would not have allowed Westmoreland to guarantee anyone entry. Furthermore, there are no "full scholarships" to the academy.
> 
> ...


But you will believe anything that cnn, or msnbc says! To funny! It really is considering I don't have time to watch Fox! ound:

Wait for the truth you claim you want.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Farmerga said:


> The attacks on Ben Carson have started in earnest. I knew they were coming when he started to improve in the polls. CNN did a story where they claimed, by interviewing 9 people, that they found little evidence that Carson had a temper 50 years ago, as he had claimed.
> 
> I happens all of the time.
> 
> ...


Awesome, to see the Right, play a "race card".  News flash, the media is attacking front runner Trump, also.

They will attack any of the lower rated candidates, if and when they rise to the top too.

Carson, cannot be under whatever scrutiny, the media decides to dish out? That's known as _Palinizing_


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

plowjockey said:


> Awesome, to see the Right, play a "race card".  News flash, the media is attacking front runner Trump, also.
> 
> They will attack any of the lower rated candidates, if and when they rise to the top too.
> 
> Carson, cannot be under whatever scrutiny, the media decides to dish out? That's known as _Palinizing_


Even Trump is jumping in to say that Carson has lied about so many things eep:


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

plowjockey said:


> Awesome, to see the Right, play a "race card".  News flash, the media is attacking front runner Trump, also.
> 
> They will attack any of the lower rated candidates, if and when they rise to the top too.
> 
> Carson, cannot be under whatever scrutiny, the media decides to dish out? That's known as _Palinizing_


Its really not awesome at all to see anyone playing the race card ever. But it happens often.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

And rightly so.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

vicker said:


> And rightly so.


Its strange that you and I have come to this....

Agreement lmao

To me, there are no black, white, red and yellow. 

We are all just a different shade of brown. Look and everyone can agree if they look close enough.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

haypoint said:


> Yup, Christians are the majority in the US, for now. Modern Christians tend to be a bit passive.* Islam is the world's largest religion.* Their numbers in the US are rising rapidly. The vast majority of Muslims in the US are law abiding citizens. From personal experience, I know some have several wives, not sure if that is widespread. Women's rights will melt away.
> The birth rate for Christians and the white race in general is below the level of sustainability. Muslim families tend to be large. You don't have to be a math wiz to figure out what happens next. Gradually, local laws will change through elections.
> 
> Islam is a religion of violence and intolerance. Slowly the Christian values that provided the road map to the success the US has enjoyed for most of its 200 plus years will be paved over by a people ready to assume their role as the rulers of the world that they haven't had since Christians wrenched it away from the Ottoman Empire. They feel it is their turn and extinction of Christians is high on their list.


Sorry, I can't find any stats that indicate that Islam is the world's largest religion. My little Google expedition shows that Christianity has more than double the followers that Islam does in the world. In the US, Christians make up about 70% of the population while Muslims are less that 1%. There are actually more Atheists and Agnostics than Muslims. Do you have any statistics that say different?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> West Point states they have no record of anything involving Ben Carson. So who is lying?


They do not have 'scholarships' they have appointments. As the top ROTC kid in his class, Carson went to a banquet were he was offered WP. True, he shoulda worded it differently. 
Kinda like when the VILELyingUnethicalIncompetentlargecottagecheeserear&gut stated she didn't send/receive classified stuff...well, not really. She was lying thru her teeth.
Carson paraphrased the appointment offer so most could understand...shoulda been more clear, tho. IMHO


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> They do not have 'scholarships' they have appointments. As the top ROTC kid in his class, Carson went to a banquet were he was offered WP. True, he shoulda worded it differently.
> Kinda like when the VILELyingUnethicalIncompetentlargecottagecheeserear&gut stated she didn't send/receive classified stuff...well, not really. She was lying thru her teeth.
> Carson paraphrased the appointment offer so most could understand...shoulda been more clear, tho.


I'm not going to continue this discussion, from what I've read online it's likely to tank his campaign anyway so why waste the time?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

JeffreyD said:


> Um, what history books are YOU reading?
> Please explain this?
> 
> The First Crusade (1096â1099) was the first of a number of crusades that attempted to capture the Holy Lands, called by Pope Urban II in 1095. It started as a widespread pilgrimage in western christendom and ended as a military expedition by *Roman Catholic Europe to regain the Holy Lands taken in the Muslim conquests of the Levant* (632â661), ultimately resulting in the recapture of Jerusalem in 1099. It was launched on 27 November 1095 by Pope Urban II with the primary goal of responding to an appeal from Byzantine Emperor Alexios I Komnenos, who requested that western volunteers come to his aid and help to repel the invading Seljuq Turks from Anatolia. An additional goal soon became the principal objectiveâ*the Christian reconquest of the sacred city of Jerusalem and the Holy Land and the freeing of the Eastern Christians from Muslim rule.*
> ...


Post of the day award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> How about Fox News? You'd believe in Santa Claus if Fox said he was real, right?  Baaa
> 
> "A West Point spokesperson told POLITICO that that it was "certainly possible" that Carson spoke with the general, and the four-star may have even encouraged the teenager to apply, but the school has a rigorous entry process that would not have allowed Westmoreland to guarantee anyone entry. Furthermore, there are no "full scholarships" to the academy.
> 
> ...


FOX reports fairly like others should. Pretty much cleared it up yesterday & last nite, Carson didn't lie. 
Like I said b/4 he was the top ROTC kid. Went to a banquet, lie they all do. Was told he'd have a spot at WP. End of story. Unless you're politico & like to make up fantastic stuff. They did change their report b/c they lied. But not much.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not going to continue this discussion, from what I've read online it's likely to tank his campaign anyway so why waste the time?


Um, this has given him a boost in supporters...politico has tanked.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Truckinguy said:


> Sorry, I can't find any stats that indicate that Islam is the world's largest religion. My little Google expedition shows that Christianity has more than double the followers that Islam does in the world. In the US, Christians make up about 70% of the population while Muslims are less that 1%. There are actually more Atheists and Agnostics than Muslims. Do you have any statistics that say different?


2.4 billion Christians, 1.6 billion Muslims. Within those that list themselves as Christian, the vast majority don't attend services or read the bible. However, most if those that have taken Muslim as their religion, most are devout.

There are 320 million people in the US. The US is seen as the devil to most Muslims. That makes 5 Muslims for every man, woman and child in the US. 

You may find this interesting: http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tan...e-the-worlds-fastest-growing-religious-group/


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> Um, this has given him a boost in supporters...politico has tanked.


Not amongst military and veterans, I'm part of a large network of veteran support groups and to say they are not happy about this is a huge understatement.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

haypoint said:


> 2.4 billion Christians, 1.6 billion Muslims. Within those that list themselves as Christian, the vast majority don't attend services or read the bible. However, most if those that have taken Muslim as their religion, most are devout.
> 
> *There are 320 million people in the US. The US is seen as the devil to most Muslims. That makes 5 Muslims for every man, woman and child in the US.*
> 
> You may find this interesting: http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tan...e-the-worlds-fastest-growing-religious-group/


You make it sound as if every Muslim man, woman and child in the world is going to descend on the US in a giant wave and take over. If that happens it would leave the rest of the world Muslim free.

I think there are some things that are not taken into account here. The movement to educate people in general and specifically women is just getting started. As education grows studies have shown a correlation in a drop in birth rate. A large percentage of the Muslim population is in poor and war torn countries which tend to have higher birth rates due to lack of access to birth control and higher infant mortality rate. A lot of young Muslims in North America and in the industrialized world are pursuing higher education and will have a far less likelihood to become radicalized. People who become radicalized generally tend to be disillusioned with their lives and are looking for something better.

As in everything, education is the key. If women in the middle east were educated and empowered do you really think they would put up with the crap Muslim men put them through? Do you think they would put up with ISIS? I think the most important battle front that is happening is providing education for women around the world. I think it is the key to saving this world and making it a better place. There's a reason why they blow up schools and kill students in the middle east, when people are educated they start to question everything and empower themselves.

Christianity better pull up it's socks and stem the tide of people leaving or it will fall quickly. Christians can't just stand around saying " well, it was predicted" and "This is the End Times". Get up and go out and show people why you think that Christianity is the path you think people should take. Be inclusive, don't judge, show compassion, have church services that people won't sleep through. There are a lot of good Christians out there, I know quite a few personally, but there are a lot that sure don't do the movement any favors and probably contribute to the general decline of followers. You don't have to change the main message but there's nothing wrong with packaging it differently for the changing times. You're trying to sell people a horse and buggy while the Muslims are selling cars. There's obviously something in the Muslim message that is getting through to people that the Christian message is lacking. That's not a bash on Christianity but it's a question Christians need to ask themselves and figure out why.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Truckinguy said:


> You make it sound as if every Muslim man, woman and child in the world is going to descend on the US in a giant wave and take over. If that happens it would leave the rest of the world Muslim free.
> 
> I think there are some things that are not taken into account here. The movement to educate people in general and specifically women is just getting started. As education grows studies have shown a correlation in a drop in birth rate. A large percentage of the Muslim population is in poor and war torn countries which tend to have higher birth rates due to lack of access to birth control and higher infant mortality rate. A lot of young Muslims in North America and in the industrialized world are pursuing higher education and will have a far less likelihood to become radicalized. People who become radicalized generally tend to be disillusioned with their lives and are looking for something better.
> 
> ...


I consider this "The post of the Day' Well said truckingguy


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I wish all the radicalized Muslims were more like the pirates that attacked Captain Philips cargo ship and less like the educated privileged guys that piloted passenger jets into the World Trade Center, Pentagon and nearly the White House. Same for the educated, privileged students that blew the legs off Boston Marathon runners.

It won't take every Muslim man, woman and child to bring down the US. As I just stated, we are outnumbered 5 to 1. If even 10% of Muslims were radicalized, 16 million, they'd only need to average killing 20 US citizens. Perhaps you find 1% averaging 200 dead Americans more likely. 

You know how to eat an elephant? Yup, one bite at a time. If acts of terrorism can cause a million dollars in damage and 10 million dollars in added, non-productive, security, eventually we'll collapse, bankrupt. 

Some will say it is unfair to broad brush all Muslims. Conversely, if I relate actual Muslims I know, first hand, some will dismiss that as too small of a sample to mean much.
Mr. Nassar, a Captain on a crude oil tanker, from Yemen, was married to a woman in Waterford, MI and a woman in Garden City, MI. He fathered two children with each woman. He has a wife in Yemen. His support of these women and children is sporadic and at one point he tried to get these women to move to Yemen and be under the domain of his main wife. His brother impregnated a 16 year old in Inkster, MI. He never paid a cent in her child's care.
The leader of a Mosque, near Ypsilanti, MI, opened a Medical testing laboratory. Most of his money came from Medicaid and Medicare. I came to know him because of the church's goat annual slaughter. He bought an acre of swamp and that land was facing the back yards of eight suburban homes. This open slaughter and burying the offal not far from private water wells brought local attention. Before the Township could charge him with EPA violations, the US government discovered 3 million dollars in bogus billings for tests not done. He simply flew back to the Middle East, with his millions.
Another Muslim was charged numerous times for animal abuse. He kept his Aketa without food, water or shelter, in the Michigan winter. When I tried to talk to him, he had three addresses. One was Las Vegas, but the other two in Metro Detroit, wives and children at both.
In the city of Hamtramck, there is a large Muslim presence. In talking with the wife of the School Superintendent, I found out the public school has students representing 60 different languages or dialects. Few parents or children are interested in learning English. Dearborn, MI has loudspeakers mounted at several street corners. Each hour Muslim prayers are announced. When a Christian group walked the sidewalks of Dearborn, they were pelted with rocks and bottles. The local police observed the assaults, but directed the Christians to leave.

Maybe this visual will help 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd5hvXgI_bQ&sns=em[/ame]


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> FOX reports fairly like others should. Pretty much cleared it up yesterday & last nite, Carson didn't lie.
> Like I said b/4 he was the top ROTC kid. Went to a banquet, lie they all do. Was told he'd have a spot at WP. End of story. Unless you're politico & like to make up fantastic stuff. They did change their report b/c they lied. But not much.


I think you mean Fox spun it really really hard and lied a little and cleared it up the Fox news sheeples.  The rest of on the other hand are enjoying all the fun memes Dr. Carson is generating for his various outright lies (Yale honestly test) and his off the wall theories.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not going to continue this discussion, from what I've read online it's likely to tank his campaign anyway so why waste the time?


It's helping tremendously! Especially since politico retracted the story! I thought you guys were all about the truth and facts and not jumping to conclusions? :shrug:ound:


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Not amongst military and veterans, I'm part of a large network of veteran support groups and to say they are not happy about this is a huge understatement.


That's really interesting. I work with many vet organizations too, and their not upset about this issue at all. What groups are not happy? All the VFW folks and disabled vet groups I work with don't seem to have a problem, wonder why yours do? And the one I work with are all based here in California! Go figure..


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

We are all just a different shade of brown. Look and everyone can agree if they look close enough.
This proves everyone is different--I would have said we are all different shades of White--isnt White the absence of color, till you add color?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I think I can be offered a job and not have my resume' on file. "Come on in and tell them General Westmorland sent you." So, I think Carson can be offered a scholarship and not have an application on file. Besides, does it matter what university he went to 40 years ago? Show me Carson saying he applied for a scholarship. He never said it, he never lied.
If you hear the question and complete answer that Carson gave about a Muslim president, you need to understand the mandates of the Koran that supersede the Constitution. Putting your religion ahead of upholding the Constitution makes you ineligible to be a US President. It really isn't that complicated. 

Just as when Trump said that open borders have allowed rapists, drug dealers and murderers into this country he spoke the truth. At no time did he say all Mexicans or all illegal immigrants were rapists, drug dealers or murderers. But if the Liberals say it often enough, some will believe it.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

haypoint said:


> I wish all the radicalized Muslims were more like the pirates that attacked Captain Philips cargo ship and less like the educated privileged guys that piloted passenger jets into the World Trade Center, Pentagon and nearly the White House. Same for the educated, privileged students that blew the legs off Boston Marathon runners.
> 
> It won't take every Muslim man, woman and child to bring down the US. As I just stated, we are outnumbered 5 to 1. If even 10% of Muslims were radicalized, 16 million, they'd only need to average killing 20 US citizens. Perhaps you find 1% averaging 200 dead Americans more likely.
> 
> You know how to eat an elephant? Yup, one bite at a time. If acts of terrorism can cause a million dollars in damage and 10 million dollars in added, non-productive, security, eventually we'll collapse, bankrupt.


I"m actually not disagreeing with you. My original issue was with your statement that Islam is the world's largest religion, which it currently is not. However, if the current trends continue it could lead to a situation where it could challenge for the largest religion and cause worldwide problems. The frog in boiling water analogy comes to mind.

My position is that there is still a lot that can be done to counter that. I'm not a religious person and I have been involved in some "discussions" on this forum with Christians on various topics but I've stated a few times that I don't have a problem with anyone following whatever spiritual path they choose as long as it doesn't have a negative impact on other people's lives. Christians have to sit down with other Christians and also non Christians and ask themselves some hard questions about why people seem to be leaving the Christian path in large numbers and why so many people seem to be drawn (or forced into) Islam. I'm personally more concerned about the latter. 

I attended church every day and three times on Sunday (that's not a joke) for the first 16 years of my life and then have been to many services since then for funerals, weddings and other events and watched a lot of religious shows on TV. I've seen a lot of pastors that I enjoyed watching because they were funny, entertaining and just seemed to be a warm person. On the other hand, I've sat through services that were so droll I wanted to poke my eyes out with a fork. It's fine to try to sell the same old car to people but it doesn't do any harm to put a fresh coat of paint and new tires on it every few decades or so.

Why are people drawn to such a combative religion that blatantly ignores human and women's rights? If Muslim women were educated to a minimum of high school education would that change the way they are treated? Are women drawn to Islam or forced (or born) into it? Would they leave if they had a choice?

There are many studies out there that point to a correlation between a higher standard of living and a drop in birth rate. I think as Muslims spread to countries that offer an easier way of life it will result in smaller families thereby slowing their growth.

If Islam continues to grow and ends up covering the world we have no one to blame but ourselves.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> I think I can be offered a job and not have my resume' on file. "Come on in and tell them General Westmorland sent you." So, I think Carson can be offered a scholarship and not have an application on file. Besides, does it matter what university he went to 40 years ago? Show me Carson saying he applied for a scholarship. He never said it, he never lied.


My youngest applied to West Point, I know the process in and out. There are no scholarships, and everyone must apply and be nominated by their Senator, Congress person or the Vice President. Everyone, no exceptions. Each politician has a limited amount of nominees. 

BTW, she was on Hillary Clinton's short list but ended up being nominated by Maurice Hinchey. She was not admitted to West Point, but was accepted at VMI.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Wish I could recall the name of the book I read about 10 years ago. It details the attacks by Muslims against the US, starting right after we gained our independence from the British Empire. We lost their Naval protection. So the Muslim pirates were taking our ships and enslaving our citizens. Most European countries paid ransom to be left alone. Of course, each year the amount got larger. 
It didn't make sense for each colony/state to create their own navy. At that time the federal government was weak, leaving the States more independent. I think that might have been a good idea. But it was hard to get agreement to create a national navy. Everyone was broke and tired from battling the English. Jefferson could only get a fraction of the money needed and understandably resulted in a few failures. Eventually, we raised the funds and fought back against these Barbary pirates, off the shores of Tripoli. I think the Marine hymn mentions those shores. 

Breaking up their protection racket, pushed them from full control of the area to desert sand pirates, Gangs preying on each other. Those tribes exist now.

But the US industrialists have developed their oil riches and now they have the funds to turn the table on us. Maybe they'll show a fresh display of compassion and tolerance of us, the infidels. Not likely.

From that time to this, we have had conflicts with that area's Muslims. Countless well intentioned Christian Missionaries were slaughtered by the intolerant Muslims.

Most people think 9/11 was the beginning. A few recall the USS Cole and a few other pirate attacks. But you can go back as far as you want, Muslim takeover of the Holy Lands, Ottoman Empire, Suleyman, Crusades.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> My youngest applied to West Point, I know the process in and out. There are no scholarships, and everyone must apply and be nominated by their Senator, Congress person or the Vice President. Everyone, no exceptions. Each politician has a limited amount of nominees.
> 
> BTW, she was on Hillary Clinton's short list but ended up being nominated by Maurice Hinchey. She was not admitted to West Point, but was accepted at VMI.


If you believe that no one ever can be "fast tracked", then you don't understand much about politics. A General can't persuade a politician to nominate a young, ambitious Black man, in the 1970s, age of social enlightenment?

Congratulations to your daughter, you must be very proud. That the two politicians that showed interest in your daughter were female is either pure coincidence or proves my case.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

haypoint said:


> Wish I could recall the name of the book I read about 10 years ago. It details the attacks by Muslims against the US, starting right after we gained our independence from the British Empire. We lost their Naval protection. So the Muslim pirates were taking our ships and enslaving our citizens. Most European countries paid ransom to be left alone. Of course, each year the amount got larger.
> It didn't make sense for each colony/state to create their own navy. At that time the federal government was weak, leaving the States more independent. I think that might have been a good idea. But it was hard to get agreement to create a national navy. Everyone was broke and tired from battling the English. Jefferson could only get a fraction of the money needed and understandably resulted in a few failures. Eventually, we raised the funds and fought back against these Barbary pirates, off the shores of Tripoli. I think the Marine hymn mentions those shores.
> 
> Breaking up their protection racket, pushed them from full control of the area to desert sand pirates, Gangs preying on each other. Those tribes exist now.
> ...


It isn't the same book you read, but check out my post #73.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> If you believe that no one ever can be "fast tracked", then you don't understand much about politics. A General can't persuade a politician to nominate a young, ambitious Black man, in the 1970s, age of social enlightenment?
> 
> Congratulations to your daughter, you must be very proud. That the two politicians that showed interest in your daughter were female is either pure coincidence or proves my case.


The general, or anyone else, can certainly talk to the politician, but that isn't what Carson has stated for years. 

Plus, there are NO scholarships, never have been. 

I'm not going to argue about it. Here's a link to the admission process:

http://www.usma.edu/admissions/SitePages/Steps.aspx

Maurice Hinchey is male. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_Hinchey


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> The general, or anyone else, can certainly talk to the politician, but that isn't what Carson has stated for years.
> 
> Plus, there are NO scholarships, never have been.
> 
> ...


If you are going to take the stand that if there is no record of his West Point application, it is a lie, please stop referring to your daughter being on Clinton's short list, unless it is public record.

If this is just about a lying candidate, not an intentional smear campaign, why hasn't a shred of information about Berry been uncovered? Seems to me that there is a double standard.

Do you have a web site that details the application process for West Point 50 years ago? That is what we are talking about isn't it?

Like your daughter, Ben didn't go to West Point, but went on to do well at another fine institution. Is that worthy of muck raking against your daughter or Ben Carson?

This isn't about splitting hairs on statements made in a book a decade or two ago. The Democrats and their mouthpiece, the liberal news media, are crapping their collective drawers that they are about to lose the Black vote. It really is that simple.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/06/politics/ben-carson-responds-violent-past-new-day/


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> If you are going to take the stand that if there is no record of his West Point application, it is a lie, please stop referring to your daughter being on Clinton's short list, unless it is public record.
> 
> If this is just about a lying candidate, not an intentional smear campaign, why hasn't a shred of information about Berry been uncovered? Seems to me that there is a double standard.
> 
> ...


My daughter never tried to mislead anyone about where she applied and which schools offered her scholarships. Carson did. 

I'll tell anyone I want about my daughter being on Clinton's short list. She made the first cut, and I'm sure it's on record somewhere. 

Not my problem, I was simply stating that I know how the West Point admission process works, and that there are no scholarships. 

Your candidate lied, and got caught. You're going to have to deal with it.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> My daughter never tried to mislead anyone about where she applied and which schools offered her scholarships. Carson did.
> 
> I'll tell anyone I want about my daughter being on Clinton's short list. She made the first cut, and I'm sure it's on record somewhere.
> 
> ...


Then why are they reacting their statements, Hillary lied on many occasions, but your ok with that,why?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> Then why are they reacting their statements, Hillary lied on many occasions, but your ok with that,why?


I believe the term for it is "situational morality".
No absolutes, no boundaries, only what makes you feel good or you can get away with.

Correction: situational ethics.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Situational_ethics

Funny, they try to link this with "agape" in the Bible, huh?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> I believe the term for it is "situational morality".
> No absolutes, no boundaries, only what makes you feel good or you can get away with.


It doesn't matter to me how often she or Carson lies, I'm not voting for either one. 

Carson wrote in his book that he was offered a scholarship to West Point, and met with Westmoreland. There are no scholarships offered at West Point and Westmoreland wasn't in Detroit when Carson said he talked to him. These points are absolutely proven.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> It doesn't matter to me how often she or Carson lies, I'm not voting for either one.
> 
> Carson wrote in his book that he was offered a scholarship to West Point, and met with Westmoreland. There are no scholarships offered at West Point and Westmoreland wasn't in Detroit when Carson said he talked to him. These points are absolutely proven.


Can you tell me where you were August 27, 1969?

For years, I recalled sitting at a friend's lake cottage, watching the first man on the moon, moon walk. The date was etched in my memory. It had been a beautiful day. I had gone water skiing earlier in the day. As I remembered it, the date was August 27, 1969. 

But there wasn't any moon walk on August 27, 1969. Does that make me a liar? Does that mean there never was a moon walk? 

Seems Barry had some things in his book that were more important than Carson's dinner 50 years ago, but the media says that's old news and no one challenges him on it. 

I find it interesting how people can make a big deal out of nothing, when it is someone that threatens their choice for President.

I think some people really believe Trump said all illegal immigrants are rapists. I've heard the liberal media say it. But I listened to him and that isn't at all what he said. 
I think some people really believe Carson said Muslims weren't fit to be President. That was taken out of context.

I've seen this game played before. Michigan's governor race a few years ago, DeVos, co-owner of Amway was criticized for laying off Michigan workers and opening a factory in China. The truth is that Amway did lay off workers, but it was because of the recent recession. He wanted to expand the business in China, but China refused to allow him to send finished goods to China. So, he opened a factory in China to produce goods for China. That factory created administrative jobs in Michigan. But the explanation took too long and he lost the election.

I'll bet some people still believe Palin said she could see Russia from her back yard. That was actually a SNL skit.

I hope the American public are sick of dirty politics and quit believing the slanted stories presented as news.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Can you tell me where you were August 27, 1969?
> 
> For years, I recalled sitting at a friend's lake cottage, watching the first man on the moon, moon walk. The date was etched in my memory. It had been a beautiful day. I had gone water skiing earlier in the day. As I remembered it, the date was August 27, 1969.
> 
> ...


Why did you use my post to respond? I've never said anything remotely like the things you posted. I have no control over the media either, liberal or otherwise. 

Again, I'm don't care how many lies they tell, I'm not voting for them.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> It doesn't matter to me how often she or Carson lies, I'm not voting for either one.
> 
> Carson wrote in his book that he was offered a scholarship to West Point, and met with Westmoreland. There are no scholarships offered at West Point and Westmoreland wasn't in Detroit when Carson said he talked to him. These points are absolutely proven.


Yes, that's true.

It's also true that West Point graduates don't pay for their education, they trade it for military service. What you call a "free" education is a matter of "choice", isn't it?
It's also true that Westmoreland WAS in Detroit at the dinner described, with the people present..........3 months earlier. This is documented.
So you could call Carson a liar, or a man whose memory is 3 months off, 40 years later.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> Yes, that's true.
> 
> It's also true that West Point graduates don't pay for their education, they trade it for military service. What you call a "free" education is a matter of "choice", isn't it?
> It's also true that Westmoreland WAS in Detroit at the dinner described, with the people present..........3 months earlier. This is documented.
> So you could call Carson a liar, or a man whose memory is 3 months off, 40 years later.


I don't care if the man said that cows fly, I really don't. I wouldn't vote if it were just he and Hillary. 

If you're going to "fudge" or "embellish" facts in a book and on video, don't run for President. The media absolutely rips candidate's lives to shreds, it's not a secret, and it's not new. 

I do have to admit that some of the memes about Ben Carson are funny. The one with him and Brian Williams is brilliant.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't care if the man said that cows fly, I really don't. I wouldn't vote if it were just he and Hillary.
> 
> If you're going to "fudge" or "embellish" facts in a book and on video, don't run for President. The media absolutely rips candidate's lives to shreds, it's not a secret, and it's not new.
> 
> I do have to admit that some of the memes about Ben Carson are funny. The one with him and Brian Williams is brilliant.


Yup, same thing. Saying you were in a chopper that took enemy fire is exactly the same as noting that you received an offer to West Point 50 years ago?
For me, if I'd been offered a chance to attend West Point 50 years ago and I wasn't interested at that time, would it matter if I remembered it was an offer to attend, a sponsorship, scholarship or a PEL Grant? There was an offer of some sort a long time ago.
I suppose the media "forgot" about Hillary landing in Bosnia and taking sniper fire? Never happened, but you didn't hear much about that "fib".

Reminds me of the prisoner that told his mom, on the phone, that he buried the money in the garden. Dozens of police arrived and dug up every inch of the garden and found nothing. Mom was glad to get the garden worked up. Just think of the teams of investigators combing through Carson's life and that's all they can come up with? 

A Muslim cannot be President, because a President must swear to uphold the Constitution and Muslims swear their allegiance to their religion.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I
> If you're going to "fudge" or "embellish" facts in a book and on video, don't run for President. The media absolutely rips candidate's lives to shreds, it's not a secret, and it's not new.


No, and here's something else that isn't new under the sun.
*They ALL do.*


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I am on a new routine. I will not vote this year. I am going to trust in a higher power. I am unsure about the validity of voting, many places utilize an electronic medium, having 30+ years in IT, I understand how things go. None the less, while I do not jump upon the Trump bandwagon I did see what they did to Ron Paul. I do not believe that our voting process is as pristine as we would hope it is. If I was to say who I would vote for, it would be Trump, but I am gullible, and I am looking for entertainment. I think that it would be interesting should Trump be a honest candidate and carry his promises into a Presidency should he win. However, I am skeptical that he would do all that he says that he would do. He is now a politician. I believe if Trump is straight up that those that are behind the scenes will solve Trump and Hillary will go on for the win. None of the other Republicans can "trump" her. It is my opinion that she, as Bill did, has sold her soul to satan himself.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

When it comes to the POTUS, anyone who thinks their vote matters is a fool.
The electoral collage elects the president.
Yes they have gone against popular vote.
I think 4 times....
Just shows how easy the voting public is manipulated.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

||Downhome|| said:


> When it comes to the POTUS, anyone who thinks their vote matters is a fool.
> The electoral collage elects the president.
> Yes they have gone against popular vote.
> I think 4 times....
> Just shows how easy the voting public is manipulated.


So 53 times the voters elected the president? And only 4 times in 220+ years the vote from the Electoral College elected the president?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> So 53 times the voters elected the president? And only 4 times in 220+ years the vote from the Electoral College elected the president?


no every time the electoral collage elected the potus, but 4 times we disagreed. but that did not matter.

should show how well we are managed and manipulated.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

The most recent case would be the 2000 contest between Bush and Gore. Had we not had the decision made by the electoral college there would have been no hanging chads discussions, Supreme Court involvement and at least four years of an Al Gore presidency. Makes you wonder if he would have been given the pass on 9/11 many here give Bush, what his response might have been and how different the world would be today.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

||Downhome|| said:


> no every time the electoral collage elected the potus, but 4 times we disagreed. but that did not matter.
> 
> should show how well we are managed and manipulated.


"Since the first U.S. presidential election in 1788, the Electoral College system has delivered âthe peopleâs choiceâ in 51 of 55 contests, but on four occasions the Electoral College gave controversial results. Three of these elections, 1876, 1888, and 2000, produced a president and vice president who won a majority of the electoral vote but fewer popular votes than their principal opponents. In 1824, there was no Electoral College majority, and the House of Representatives elected the president."

From: http://iipdigital.usembassy.gov/st/...05143744ebyessedo0.8026239.html#axzz3qzu2vjqJ

The majority of the time the "by popular vote" candidate was elected President, correct? Only four times the EC elected the President.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

haypoint said:


> Wish I could recall the name of the book I read about 10 years ago. It details the attacks by Muslims against the US, starting right after we gained our independence from the British Empire. We lost their Naval protection. So the Muslim pirates were taking our ships and enslaving our citizens. Most European countries paid ransom to be left alone. Of course, each year the amount got larger.
> It didn't make sense for each colony/state to create their own navy. At that time the federal government was weak, leaving the States more independent. I think that might have been a good idea. But it was hard to get agreement to create a national navy. Everyone was broke and tired from battling the English. Jefferson could only get a fraction of the money needed and understandably resulted in a few failures. Eventually, we raised the funds and fought back against these Barbary pirates, off the shores of Tripoli. I think the Marine hymn mentions those shores.
> 
> Breaking up their protection racket, pushed them from full control of the area to desert sand pirates, Gangs preying on each other. Those tribes exist now.
> ...


So the British sea captains that seized cargo from American ships and impressed American sailors into service leading up to the war of 1812 could be considered Christian pirates if the same standards are applied? Interesting.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

think about it this way, you need to hire someone.

You going do this dog and pony show?

or a straight forth Interview?

we been corrupt for some time.

I'll vote out incumbents.

dems this year rebubs next...

dont let them get comfy! 

most if not all are not on our side.

use vote where it matters!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> "Since the first U.S. presidential election in 1788, the Electoral College system has delivered âthe peopleâs choiceâ in 51 of 55 contests, but on four occasions the Electoral College gave controversial results. Three of these elections, 1876, 1888, and 2000, produced a president and vice president who won a majority of the electoral vote but fewer popular votes than their principal opponents. In 1824, there was no Electoral College majority, and the House of Representatives elected the president."
> 
> From: http://iipdigital.usembassy.gov/st/...05143744ebyessedo0.8026239.html#axzz3qzu2vjqJ
> 
> The majority of the time the "by popular vote" candidate was elected President, correct? Only four times the EC elected the President.


To be precise the electoral college has elected every president. On four occasions those votes contrasted with those of the popular vote. For those of you living in rural areas you might really wish to look at where that popular vote comes from and what affect such a change would really have. You might ask the folks in downstate illinois what effect large urban centers and their voting blocks can have on elections and governance.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> "Since the first U.S. presidential election in 1788, the Electoral College system has delivered âthe peopleâs choiceâ in 51 of 55 contests, but on four occasions the Electoral College gave controversial results. Three of these elections, 1876, 1888, and 2000, produced a president and vice president who won a majority of the electoral vote but fewer popular votes than their principal opponents. In 1824, there was no Electoral College majority, and the House of Representatives elected the president."
> 
> From: http://iipdigital.usembassy.gov/st/...05143744ebyessedo0.8026239.html#axzz3qzu2vjqJ
> 
> The majority of the time the "by popular vote" candidate was elected President, correct? Only four times the EC elected the President.



you seem to ignore what I said, fine..... 

as a side note I'm not a ginger but you not the only red head on here! 
and no I'm not a pixie. 
I'd claim dwarf, as mine worked the mines.
though my brother shows we have giant as well. 

the electoral collage is who elects the POTUS.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> To be precise the electoral college has elected every president. On four occasions those votes contrasted with those of the popular vote. For those of you living in rural areas you might really wish to look at where that popular vote comes from and what affect such a change would really have. You might ask the folks in downstate illinois what effect large urban centers and their voting blocks can have on elections and governance.


Thank you. The EC is involved in every election but has 4 times elected a president different than the candidate that won the popular vote. I wasn't understanding due to the odd way the other poster worded his or her post.

I _thought_ I knew how the EC worked, and I did.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

||Downhome|| said:


> you seem to ignore what I said, fine.....
> 
> *as a side note I'm not a ginger but you not the only red head on here!
> and no I'm not a pixie.
> ...


I'm sorry, I'm missing your point? Can you explain?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

farmrbrown said:


> No, and here's something else that isn't new under the sun.
> *They ALL do.*


See, there are things you and I agree on.

I'm not as worried about Carson embellishing his life's resume as others. His thinking about something like the pyramids I find troubling. Maybe you can help us out with that. Or the idea that a prominent brain surgeon seems to think that addiction is more related to morality than chemistry.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you. The EC is involved in every election but has 4 times elected a president different than the candidate that won the popular vote. I wasn't understanding due to the odd way the other poster worded his or her post.
> 
> I _thought_ I knew how the EC worked, and I did.


You're waffling a bit. The electoral college isn't just "involved" in presidential elections. It has been the final decision maker in every presidential election. I am involved. I don't make the final decision.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm sorry, I'm missing your point? Can you explain?


when it comes to the POTUS your vote is squat.


does not really matter, the system determines, perhaps you agree, perhaps not does not matter! children would get this... 

now as far as the red head thing... I dont think I need to expound?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> You're waffling a bit. The electoral college isn't just "involved" in presidential elections. It has been the final decision maker in every presidential election. I am involved. I don't make the final decision.


OK. It is involved in every election, but if you like different wording that's fine with me. To each his own.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

||Downhome|| said:


> when it comes to the POTUS your vote is squat.
> 
> 
> does not really matter, the system determines, perhaps you agree, perhaps not does not matter! children would get this...
> ...


Sorry. I wasn't commenting on the EC and voting. I thought that was clear when I bolded part of the quote.

I want clarification on your personal statement: 

as a side note I'm not a ginger but you not the only red head on here! 
and no I'm not a pixie. 
I'd claim dwarf, as mine worked the mines.
though my brother shows we have giant as well. 

I'd like you would expound on _why_ you said this to me.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

for pixie--- O _Dubhthaigh

_


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

you claim your Irish 

I claim mine

yep not a full flare red head, do have a freckle or two, but ya I'm a red head. 

just not red red 

its there though!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

||Downhome|| said:


> when it comes to the POTUS your vote is squat.
> 
> 
> does not really matter, the system determines, perhaps you agree, perhaps not does not matter! children would get this...
> ...


I resemble that remark!
I pay good money for this red hair.....LOL
I am German / Irish.......I can drink you under the table, and have a temper like a CAT 5 Hurricane!! HA HA


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> OK. It is involved in every election, but if you like different wording that's fine with me. To each his own.


Not just involved. Has decided. Words and their meanings are important, not just a to each their own scenario.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

JeffreyD said:


> That's really interesting. I work with many vet organizations too, and their not upset about this issue at all. What groups are not happy? All the VFW folks and disabled vet groups I work with don't seem to have a problem, wonder why yours do? And the one I work with are all based here in California! Go figure..


Depends on where you are, I guess...and we all have our 'study of one or 2'. Some orgs may be 'upset' but doesn't mean they're no longer going to support Carson.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I resemble that remark!
> I pay good money for this red hair.....LOL
> I am German / Irish.......I can drink you under the table, and have a temper like a CAT 5 Hurricane!! HA HA


you can try , think you have a chance but think your beat... lol

lets not talk temper let alone demonstrate. lol


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

||Downhome|| said:


> for pixie--- O _Dubhthaigh
> 
> _


Are you being cute or cryptic? Is O Dubhthaigh a family name? In English it's Duffy. 

I claim I'm Irish? I am Irish and Scottish, with a smidge American Indian and German as well. 

Mac CennÃ©tig (on the wrong side of the blanket) and Clan MacNaughton respectively.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

haypoint said:


> Can you tell me where you were August 27, 1969?
> 
> For years, I recalled sitting at a friend's lake cottage, watching the first man on the moon, moon walk. The date was etched in my memory. It had been a beautiful day. I had gone water skiing earlier in the day. As I remembered it, the date was August 27, 1969.
> 
> ...


Post of the day award.
PS-Carson NEVER said he applied for a WP scholarship yet the left wants to make that so. They love making stuff up.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Drinking someone under the table is overrated.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

oneraddad said:


> Drinking someone under the table is overrated.


Depends on which side of the table you end up on.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> To be precise the electoral college has elected every president. On four occasions those votes contrasted with those of the popular vote. For those of you living in rural areas you might really wish to look at where that popular vote comes from and what affect such a change would really have. You might ask the folks in downstate illinois what effect large urban centers and their voting blocks can have on elections and governance.


....or ask the folks in the north half of Michigan.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> My daughter never tried to mislead anyone about where she applied and which schools offered her scholarships. Carson did.
> 
> I'll tell anyone I want about my daughter being on Clinton's short list. She made the first cut, and I'm sure it's on record somewhere.
> 
> ...


Using your standard, you are lying. If you cannot show the document that shows your daughter was on Hillary's "short list", then you must be lying about it. Isn't that how you concoct Carson's statement?
Please go back and read the chapter where Carson mentions his offer and disinterest in West Point and stop letting the liberal news media whip you into a frenzy.gre:


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you being cute or cryptic? Is O Dubhthaigh a family name? In English it's Duffy.
> 
> I claim I'm Irish? I am Irish and Scottish, with a smidge American Indian and German as well.
> 
> Mac CennÃ©tig (on the wrong side of the blanket) and Clan MacNaughton respectively.


Seems then you should of got my initial statement.


and it translates into more names than that.

Duffys but one.

Depends on who did the spelling.

I tie in with a few clans. more Irish then scott.

But my name sake traces back to the Dark ones.

not being cryptic nor cute, just stating.

Irish Temper and will are something to watch out for.

something you should know.

Your not the only one who has them.

tis my point.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

haypoint said:


> Yup, same thing. Saying you were in a chopper that took enemy fire is exactly the same as noting that you received an offer to West Point 50 years ago?
> For me, if I'd been offered a chance to attend West Point 50 years ago and I wasn't interested at that time, would it matter if I remembered it was an offer to attend, a sponsorship, scholarship or a PEL Grant? There was an offer of some sort a long time ago.
> I suppose the media "forgot" about Hillary landing in Bosnia and taking sniper fire? Never happened, but you didn't hear much about that "fib".
> 
> ...


So where were you when JFK was running for election because they trotted that same silly argument out for him being a Catholic. He turned out just fine in spite of their bigoted ignorance.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

mmoetc said:


> See, there are things you and I agree on.
> 
> I'm not as worried about Carson embellishing his life's resume as others. His thinking about something like the pyramids I find troubling. Maybe you can help us out with that. Or the idea that a prominent brain surgeon seems to think that addiction is more related to morality than chemistry.


Sorry, I can't help you out with those, I don't personally agree with him on that although I haven't read extensively what he said about those two issues.

I DO know that grain storage was important to survival for ancient Egypt, and addiction is verified in brain chemistry. 
I also know that personal morality can override brain chemistry if given help.
Breaking the addiction sometimes requires both.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> So where were you when JFK was running for election because they trotted that same silly argument out for him being a Catholic. He turned out just fine in spite of their bigoted ignorance.


Just fine?? If you were all about sending our boys into the living hell known as Vietnam and the major expansion of FDR's social programs.... Yeah just fine indeed! gre:


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why did you use my post to respond? I've never said anything remotely like the things you posted. I have no control over the media either, liberal or otherwise.
> 
> Again, I'm don't care how many lies they tell, I'm not voting for them.


You called Carson a liar because you know he couldn't have been offered a scholarship to West Point and Gen. Westmorland wasn't in Detroit on that date. 
But, to me, getting the date wrong after 40 years and calling an appointment to a free education at West Point a "scholarship" doesn't make him a liar. The basic statement is correct, the date is off by a few weeks and West Point does offer free education. 

I picked your post because you indicate that these are not errors in the details of a relatively unimportant event decades ago, but solid proof that Carson is a liar. 

Get your parents and your Aunts and Uncles together, talking about old times. I'll bet there are many minor details that each remember differently. Would you use those varied recollections to label your relatives liars? 

Any time you have to scour a person's history back 50 years and the worst muck you can rake up is minor details of a factual event, I'd say that bodes well of that person's character.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

haypoint said:


> You called Carson a liar because you know he couldn't have been offered a scholarship to West Point and Gen. Westmorland wasn't in Detroit on that date.
> But, to me, getting the date wrong after 40 years and calling an appointment to a free education at West Point a "scholarship" doesn't make him a liar. The basic statement is correct, the date is off by a few weeks and West Point does offer free education.
> 
> I picked your post because you indicate that these are not errors in the details of a relatively unimportant event decades ago, but solid proof that Carson is a liar.
> ...



The only caveat I would use is that this did not come up in an after dinner discussion, it was in his autobiography. And one would think he could have taken the time to get the facts right.

Saying that to me it is a who cares. If you supported him before, you still will and vice versa.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Just fine?? If you were all about sending our boys into the living hell known as Vietnam and the major expansion of FDR's social programs.... Yeah just fine indeed! gre:


He didn't force everyone to become Catholic or only answer the Pope was my point.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> He didn't force everyone to become Catholic or only answer the Pope was my point.


Within that set of parameters I agree, but as a president overall he lacked a lot of being fine.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

haypoint said:


> ....or ask the folks in the north half of Michigan.


It's been a nightmare for those in upstate New York. Personally, I would like to have us elect a Governor by who wins the majority of the 62 Counties instead of who manages to carry New York City.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

JJ Grandits said:


> It's been a nightmare for those in upstate New York. Personally, I would like to have us elect a Governor by who wins the majority of the 62 Counties instead of who manages to carry New York City.


Some sort of state electoral college maybe?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.simpletoremember.com/articles/a/israel-palestinian-conflict/

This should provide some insight, even though the past 13 years is missing, but the answers are the same.

Also, here is some insight into how I feel, along with the majority of this country


https://www.facebook.com/ProudToBeAnInfidel/videos/748322451945248/?fref=nf


----------

